# Russian liturgical music for solo piano?



## d1m108l

I was wondering if anybody knows of any solo piano music that has that typical "Russian liturgical choir sound"? By that I mean something like Rachmaninoff's Vespers or Tchaikovsky's Liturgy of St John Chrysostom. 

I'm looking for some solo piano pieces to play and i absolutely love Russian liturgical music. I played a piece by Tchaikovsky a while ago (can't remember which one) that came close but wasn't quite it. Thank you!


----------



## Krummhorn

One of the most wonderful resources for music scores is the IMSLP website.

Might want to check out this list Liturgies on that site.

Downloads are free ... most are in the public domain with some restrictions in a few countries.


----------

